# What classical concerts do you mainly go to?



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm interested in what type of classical concerts people mainly go to. The main types I could think of are orchestral, chamber, instrumental (eg. solo piano, harpsichord, organ), choral/vocal & opera as well. If people regularly go to other types of concerts (like say electronic music), then there is that option as well. Basically, choose the option which you go to most regularly.

I'd also like people to talk briefly about what live music events regularly happen in their town/city.

I'm from Sydney, Australia, and there is always a lot of live classical music going on here. I most regularly go to see chamber concerts, eg. "Trioz" the piano trio headed by Kathryn Selby and also the Australian Chamber Orchestra. I'm also getting into some orchestral & choral concerts, but not as many as chamber. I would like to see something instrumental, like a pianist, in future. Opera I'm not hugely into, in any case it is overpriced for my budget. I also like contemporary music, and just went to a concert of electro-acoustic music last night.

[EDIT: I meant to do this as a poll but things didn't work out, I will contact the admins for help to re-do it properly]


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm from San Antonio Texas - I've never been to a live performance but I've been curious for some time. I checked last month to see what our orchestra was playing, and remember being dissapointed (mainly minor works, local/"never heard of you" performers)...then I checked Dallas (a 5 hour drive)...Mahler 2nd, Brahms 2nd, Beethoven 9th,, all at the hands of Jaap Van Zweden! 

I've been tempted to just go locally and get it over with, but I want my first time to be special...so I'll keep my eye on Dallas...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Andre said:


> [EDIT: I meant to do this as a poll but things didn't work out, I will contact the admins for help to re-do it properly]


Done 

Kh 
***'t Administrator


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If there was an option to pick more than one, I missed the opportunity. But I'll stick with my one vote of chamber. I work for a University that gives frequent concerts from its school of music (to which I also donate funds). They are usually free, or at least discounted for staff, and they are more often chamber works than orchestral works. They have commissioned works by a lot of well known composers - lately Michael Daugherty and Peter Schickele among others. 

I really should take advantage more than I do - but when you work somewhere all day you are ready to get home when you are off.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

This is an interesting question. When I first started going to hear music I went to orchestral concerts. The Orchestra of Opera North regularly played in West Yorkshire where I live.

Then I got into contemporary music which is mostly made up of chamber or solo music. Huddersfield Uni where I go has a strong tradition of putting on Contemporary performances.

When me and my girlfriend got sick of the cinema, we decided to go to the opera. I was a bit nervous because she had not been exposed to much classical music by this point. However, we had the best starting experience possible as we went to hear Shostakovich's Cheryomushki which is by far his most popular work. Then I spent much more time at the opera.

Now I'm back into contemporary music. Partly because there's no good operas on at the moment and partly because the most well behaved audience is that of the contemporary concert.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Orchestral. (The Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, usually at Angel Place, Sydney CBD).

Operas - seldom these days because of the lack of genre played by Opera Australia. Though we now have our own period opera band - http://www.pinchgutopera.com.au/index.asp?IntCatId=14 . This year, they are producing Haydn's _L'anima del filosofo, ossia Orfeo ed Euridice_.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Not much chamber and operatic concerts in my place there are. There is special, smaller hall for chamber concerts in my local philharmony but it's empty in this season and during the last year there was only couple of performances. Having no choice, I attempt mainly symphonic concerts.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Only rarely goes to a few, free chamber concerts here in Copenhagen, otherwise some concerts when I´m abroad, especially in Eastern and Southern Europe. Have of course tried more than this earlier, but unfortunately, I find it very hard not to be disturbed by the many irrelevant impressions in the live concert situation, as regards noise and visual inputs, and I find it difficult to concentrate on the music. Also, the performances are rarely as captivating as the best recorded ones. Moreover, philharmonic/operatic concerts are often very expensive.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I only go to more choral concerts than anything else, because my mother sings in a choir in my area.

But I've heard a lot of the classics, and have enjoyed it all. I've heard Handel's Messiah annually by that group, perhaps 10 times now.

Otherwise, my pick would be to go to symphonic concerts.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

At the top of my list, I would say orchestral and chamber are about matched (though I selected orchestral in the poll). They're what I'm most drawn to, and the frequency of either purely depends on what's on offer at any given time of the year.

I've been to a few solo recitals and they've been amazing, so I'd certainly like to do more of that. As for other types, I rarely go to opera or ballet, but I like to go every so often.


----------



## PoliteNewYorker (Dec 20, 2009)

It's heard, but in the end, I put Orchestral. I pretty much split my concerts between the met and the Philharmonic, with the occasional chamber concert or Julliard recital (they're free, after all!) My vast preference is Orchestral/Symphonic, I just always find myself slightly disappointed with the Phil's choice of programming.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I totally forgot to put ballet (as Polednce has reminded me).



joen cph said:


> ...Also, the performances are rarely as captivating as the best recorded ones...


I disagree with this strongly, actually I'm of the opposite opinion entirely. For me, live music is much better than "canned" music. Not only in terms of hearing the full resonance/sonority of the instrument/s played live, and seeing as well, but also what I'd just called the "gravitas" of the performance (yes, I'm getting a bit arty-farty here!). Especially when I have good seats close to the stage, I find the experience profoundly moving & sometimes even thrilling.



PoliteNewYorker said:


> ...My vast preference is Orchestral/Symphonic, I just always find myself slightly disappointed with the Phil's choice of programming...


I agree, this applies to our very own Sydney Symphony Orchestra here in Australia. & it's beginning to apply to the Australian Chamber Orchestra as well. You often see the same tired old warhorses trundled out ad infinitum every year. Not a hint of more "adventurous" programming. It's all beginning to be very conservative. Certainly not in all cases (like the Selby "trioz" here in Sydney does some excellent programming, not only of popular things, but also the less popular - this month I'll be going to see them do Mendelssohn's 2nd trio & that of Granados). I think programmers should strike a balance between the "greatest hits" that simply guarantee bums on seats, and some less travelled (perhaps even challenging?) repertoire.



joen cph said:


> ... Moreover, philharmonic/operatic concerts are often very expensive...


I somewhat agree that this can be a problem. But many members here buy tons of cd's (certainly more than I ever will, and the high priced ones as well). I think that the cost of going to a concert, even getting C-reserve seats, is not high compared to buying cd's. But there are also a lot of inexpensive chamber concerts in particular, and those of amateur/semi professional groups, here in Sydney which I like to go to. Sure, the playing of the latter might have a few glitches, but I go for the thrill of the live performance, not seeing the Berlin Philharmonic.

But I agree with you about opera, it's overpriced for my budget anyway. But in any case, I'm not that much into opera, although I would like to go at least once in my lifetime!


----------



## Nevohteeb (May 5, 2010)

*Concerts I go to.*

Hello there: I"m nevohteeb: I love Chamber Music concerts, particularly, but, I"ll go to symphonic; soloists with orchestra; and solo recital, particularly piano, piano and violin, or cello. Two weeks ago, in my hometown, we had a fantastic Chamber Music concert. The Gryphon Trio (comprised of Jamie Parker, piano; Annalee Patipatananakoon, violin, and Roman Borys, cello. They played a wonderful concert, of Schumann, Vakentin Silvestrov, and the greatest piano trio of all, Beethoven's Archhduke. It was splendid.There is a recording of it on Analetka #2-9858.
This week on tv in the US., Itzhak Perlman, and Yo Yo Ma, and Emanuel Ax, will play, the Mendelssohn Trio in C-Minor. I have the recording that just came out last month. (Sony # 88697-52192-2)It is so lyrical. In August, I head for the hills of Vermont, to the Marlboro Music Festival (been going there for thirty-five years now). It was directed by my favourite musician/pianist, Rudolf Serkin, until his death in '91. Now the co directors are, Mitsuko Uchida and Richard Goode. Two, absolutely excellent musician/pianists. Usually go the last 10 days of the season (July 17 to August 16, The last weekend concert has Beethove's Choral Fantasy in C-. Mitsuko Uchida, will the the soloist, with the Marlboro Chamber Orchestra. (go to www.marlboromusic.org for all information). This place is as close to heaven on this planet that I'll get. The rolling hills, the fresh air, and listening to the music, in rehearsal , right up to the final time it's played in concert, on the weekends.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Orchestral, but I suppose that's not much of a surprise for me... I've got the Cincinnati Symphony a couple hours down the road.

However, I'm going into college, so I suspect it will change to chamber pretty quickly.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I chose Orchestral. Not into chamber or opera much. We do get to attend a few orchestral concerts as part of our ushering gigs at our local university's theater/auditorium. The Solo Instrumental programs that I attend are all organ concerts.



Andre said:


> I totally forgot to put ballet (as Polednce has reminded me).


Added Ballet to the list 

Kh:


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

In economical thinking I will like to go to watch an orchestra. 40 peoples playing and you play (almost) same prices as solo and chamber 

My favorite is concerto because there is a soloist and usually they do post concert thing like signature and talks. the Singapore Esplanade is rarely have non mainstrem repertoire so hard to get minor works being performed.

I also would love to see opera, which I never done before . Opera will need to performed in theater rather than concert hall right?


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Organ recitals!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> Shostakovich's Cheryomushki which is by far his most popular work.


Really? This is the first I've ever heard of this work. (I know I'm only one person, but still. I have listened to a lot of Shostakovich in my day. I would have thought that most popular would be the fifth symphony by quite a sizable margin.) Oh, you mean "accessible," I'll bet. The most easiest for non-classical listeners to listen to. Yes, I see.

But I digress. I chose "Other," as usual. If polls have no "other" or perhaps "banana" options, then I can't participate.

And "other" for me means I go to whatever is going on at the time. Since I go to mostly new music concerts, music from the past ten years or so, that often means live electronics, which includes turnable and laptop and basic circuitry. (There was a circuit bending festival just recently that I missed, , but "oh well.")

I go to a fair amount of fixed media concerts still. And if the "new music" is for orchestra, then there I am. If it's opera or some other kind of theater or dance, it's the same.

And it's always been like that. (Which means what I would really have preferred was an "All" option. That would have been the most appropriate for me.) I enjoy music. I've never really cared how many people are on stage or what instruments they're playing or whether there are singers or not or costumes and sets. Most composers wrote (and write) for all sorts of combinations. But even if they didn't.... (I enjoy more than one composer, too!)


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Here in San Diego the University of California at San Diego has an excellent music program and are really big on performing modern/contemporary works. The concerts are often free, but usually no more than $10. They're always putting on some cool music festival, and I've seen graduate students and professors perform everything from Steve Reich to Karlheinz Stockhausen to Alvin Lucier to John Cage and often their own compositions. Plus they have Steve Schick and the Red Fish Blue Fish percussion ensemble who are really fantastic. I try to catch shows there as often as possible.

I usually go to see the San Diego Symphony Orchestra about 3 or 4 times a year, and try to catch an opera about once every year or two. I would like to go to more choral and chamber music performances, but so far haven't really found the time and a really consistent venue to attend.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I didn't make a choice, because though I live in Sacramento, which has become a bit of a 'hotbed' for Early Music--which (he said, ducking) I'm not much of a fan of, I also live relatively close to San Francisco, with their excellent Opera and Symphony. 

However, here in Sacramento, we have two excellent choral groups that frequently give concerts, and in nearby Davis, we have the Mondavi Center which attracts some excellent European symphony orchestras. So it's hardly 'starvation' time around these parts.

And the two local Universities here (Cal State Sacramento and University of California, Davis) also have some very excellent series of student recitals. 

So, depending on my mood at the time, it's all preltty much within a couple of hours of driving time. 

And of course, if I want to make a weekend of it, there's always the yearly Monterey Jazz Festival about four hours away. 

So: Farorites? I suppose in order, they would be:
Opera
Choral
Vocal solo
Symphony 
Instrumental Solo
Chamber 
Tom


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Andre said:


> I think that the cost of going to a concert, even getting C-reserve seats, is not high compared to buying cd's. But there are also a lot of inexpensive chamber concerts in particular, and those of amateur/semi professional groups, here in Sydney which I like to go to. Sure, the playing of the latter might have a few glitches, but I go for the thrill of the live performance, not seeing the Berlin Philharmonic.


I don't think many make a deliberate choice between spending a given amount of money on buying CD's/downloads versus attending a live concert. These are two different experiences of listening to the music. What I'm saying is most of the time, I buy a CD not thinking whether I should attend a concert of the same piece of work instead. Attending a concert is more special because it is obviously a one-off experience but you don't get to listen to the work over and over at the covenience of your own time.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I only mentioned/compared prices because some people said that some live concerts were too expensive. Generally, I go to concerts where I know at least one (often two) of the pieces being played. I think that's the way to get the maximum enjoyment from a concert, when you know some of the works. & this is surprisingly easy & can be quite inexpensive - buying the work/s on a budget label, or even borrowing it from the library or taping it from the radio. Usually, I spend a month or more of listening to the work/s before going to the concert. In this way, concerts can be a very enriching experience in themselves.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

some guy said:


> Really? This is the first I've ever heard of this work. (I know I'm only one person, but still. I have listened to a lot of Shostakovich in my day. I would have thought that most popular would be the fifth symphony by quite a sizable margin.) Oh, you mean "accessible," I'll bet. The most easiest for non-classical listeners to listen to. Yes, I see.


It's an opera which is rarely performed, possibly because it's more like a musical written by a 20th century classical composer. It's well worth a listen to see how versatile Shozzy was. There's a rock and roll aria in it!


----------

